# Philip Schaff



## JM (Jun 2, 2012)

Any thoughts on Schaff's work? I've wanted to start reading more church history from a Protestant perspective and his 8 vol. set is on sale for under $50 right now.


----------



## JML (Jun 2, 2012)

Haven't read his Church History but his work on creeds is a little too pro-Roman Catholic for my taste.


----------



## Philip (Jun 2, 2012)

Get it---if nothing else, it's considered a classic and time spent engaging great minds (whether or not you agree with them) is never time wasted.


----------



## sgemmen9 (Jun 2, 2012)

I love it. I took a class on it. I wouldn't say it's too "Catholic." After having read all 8 volumes, he's a Reforemd calvinist in his presuppositions.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 2, 2012)

John Lanier said:


> Haven't read his Church History but his work on creeds is a little too pro-Roman Catholic for my taste.



On that note, J. J. Janeway's critique of Schaff and Nevin:

Antidote to the poison of popery in the writings and conduct of Professors Nevin &amp; Schaff, professors in the German Reformed Church in the U. S. of America : Janeway, J. J. (Jacob Jones), 1774-1858 : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## py3ak (Jun 2, 2012)

He has an amazing ability to write about interesting things in a dull way.


----------



## NB3K (Jun 20, 2012)

I got the 8vol. set and have to say it's very good! I learned that I was a Hussite all along!


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 20, 2012)

if you have any involvement with church history, you shouldn't be caught scratching your head and saying "Philip Schaff who?"


----------



## LeeD (Jun 20, 2012)

Where is it on sale for $50?


----------



## NB3K (Jun 20, 2012)

LeeD said:


> Where is it on sale for $50?



59.99 @ CBD


----------



## NB3K (Jun 20, 2012)

py3ak said:


> He has an amazing ability to write about interesting things in a dull way.



Yeah, well I think D'Aubigne beats him at that!


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jun 20, 2012)

What does that say about me that I enjoy Schaff and D'Aubigne?


----------



## NB3K (Jun 20, 2012)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> What does that say about me that I enjoy Schaff and D'Aubigne?



I don't know. I enjoy them both too. I love history!


----------



## Grimmson (Jun 20, 2012)

py3ak said:


> He has an amazing ability to write about interesting things in a dull way.


I disagree, I have not found his writings dull at all.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 20, 2012)

NB3K said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > He has an amazing ability to write about interesting things in a dull way.
> ...



D'Aubigne is a decent writer: Schaff is not terribly good at writing (or at writing well, since obviously the mechanical production of works was not very difficult for him), and interjects ridiculous remarks along the way.


----------



## NB3K (Jun 21, 2012)

py3ak said:


> interjects ridiculous remarks along the way.


.

Can you please give me an example like vol. and page so I can see for myself what you are speaking about. I am not questioning you, but I want to see for myself what you are speaking about.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 21, 2012)

How dare you question me?!

Philip Schaff, _History of the Christian Church_, v.2, ch.6,§76, p.267
"Art reaches its real perfection in worship, as an embodiment of devotion in beautiful forms, which afford a pure pleasure, and at the same time excite and promote devotional feeling."


----------

